# 55+



## Younghead (Jun 29, 2018)

New to the IM forums. I've been in a fitness mode getting healthy since Oct. 2014. Now as test levels are slipping, had several bloods in the last 8 months, I want to amp my game. Doc's say levels are low..but no so much for meds. I would like some PROVEN sup advice. I am considering gearing up and going that direction, but you know the drill....where, who to trust and all the other BS. You have the time to give advice, I will read with respect.  I want to go into the golden years with a hard on for living. BTW   I am healthy as a damn stallion according to all my med workups lately.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome, what did your T levels test out at? (total and free)


----------



## Younghead (Jun 29, 2018)

Dont


----------



## Younghead (Jun 29, 2018)

Don't have all the data...total vs free. But 364 was the number on what I see at the moment


----------



## solidassears (Jun 29, 2018)

Younghead said:


> Don't have all the data...total vs free. But 364 was the number on what I see at the moment



That's on the low side for total; I think you have to be below 300 to get a script for testosterone as I recall. Mine was below 300 so I got the script, but the doc doesn't want it where I do, so I have to game the bloods when he wants to see them. I go off for a couple of weeks before I get the blood drawn. If I do that, it shows up in the 600-800 range and he's cool with that. If you want to keep the script and get your test up over 1000 it takes some out of the box thinking.


----------



## Younghead (Jun 29, 2018)

I understand gaming the bloods. But at this point the doc gives me no script. No retest for 6 months. So I am looking to boost natural and with a little help from some friends.


----------



## solidassears (Jun 29, 2018)

Younghead said:


> I understand gaming the bloods. But at this point the doc gives me no script. No retest for 6 months. So I am looking to boost natural and with a little help from some friends.



Well if you pin test your natural will drop; probably very low to none, you stop producing natural. I don't know how to boost it naturally other than lift weights and get your cardio in. If you read the medical results from supps; maybe there is one that works, but I haven't seen any that really work.


----------



## brazey (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## botamico (Jun 29, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ratgut (Jul 12, 2018)

wecome


----------

